# Lake Erie sept. Bfl boater needed



## bkich (Apr 12, 2008)

Looking to fish as a co was wondering if someone needs a link. Call brian 216-470-0867. Thanks


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

Don't want to hijack your thread here, but I am also thinking of fishing this... Not an FLW member yet... is the membership a year from the date you sign up or a calendar year and I will have to renew in January?


----------



## bkich (Apr 12, 2008)

mepps_fisher said:


> Don't want to hijack your thread here, but I am also thinking of fishing this... Not an FLW member yet... is the membership a year from the date you sign up or a calendar year and I will have to renew in January?


I think you renew in jan. Are you fishing as a boater? If we link we are guaranteed to fish. I am a non boater. If you want to sign up and you are a boater and we link I will split the membership cost with you. I think it is $30.00 or something close to that.


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

Sorry I should of clarified, I would also be a Co.


----------



## bkich (Apr 12, 2008)

I am still looking. We have until August 31 to link. I am already registered all I have to do is add a link. 216-470-0867


----------



## bkich (Apr 12, 2008)

Link found thanks.


----------

